# Best Breakfast before Century Ride



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

I normaly eat cereal and maybe a bagel, what else should I eat before a century ride. ( I don't eat eggs)

Thanks


----------



## Trek491 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Oatmeal*

I aleays eat a bowl of oatmeal (the real stuff) and a bagel with peanut butter a couple of hours before. Seems to work good for me.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*For a century?*



toronto-rider said:


> I normaly eat cereal and maybe a bagel, what else should I eat before a century ride. ( I don't eat eggs)
> 
> Thanks


I guess that depends on how long you think this ride is going to take you. If it's a group ride with a few stops, you probably won't have to eat that much. I know for me before a long road race which I expect to be fairly fast, I'll load up a few hours before the race with cereal, bagels, oatmeal, and or pancakes, and some other stuff. I'd say though normally, you're going to want a little more than cereal and a bagel before a long road ride, so you don't bonk.


----------



## bikejr (Jul 30, 2004)

*Riding food*

I like to eat something beyond a power bar or a bagel before a big ride. I'll usually have some pancakes or waffles, and maybe even some sausage/hash browns with it. 

I've even stopped at a Dennys on my bike once on the way to the start of a century to eat. Granted I don't pig out, but I like to eat something that stays with me a little longer on a long ride. The night before I'd typically have spaghetti or even pizza. Since it had overnight to settle out I never had a problem. In the past (I had until recently quit riding for about 5 years and gained 30 lbs) I would do centuries trying to ride fast, so it wasn't like I was out there slogging along. On the flats I would average solo 20-21mph for pretty much as long as I wanted. On the ride I'd typically eat power bars and drink gatorade and water but throw in an occasional snack kind of think like a candy bar,some cookes, a muffin etc. I never bonked, or got sick on any ride, and I rode as long as 200 miles in a day. One time on like a 160 something mile solo training ride I was about 100 miles into it and just felt I needed some real food beyond sweets, power bars etc. I stopped at a mini mart and bought a couple of slices of even not so fresh pizza. Ate it, and continued on feeling better the rest of the way. Strange but it worked... Never really did it again but would if the situation was similar I guess since it seemed to work.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

All of my (planned) centuries have been invitationals. I try not to eat before since there is so much to eat there.

TF


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*a tour day france scramble*

2 or 3 eggs (organic, free-range)
splash of organic milk
Feta cheese (French feta has less salt, Bulgarian feta has a bit more salt)
pitted & marinated Greek olives (dark bown and green mix. no can stuff - yuk)
long grained white rice (or brown rice, if you prefer).

make scramble (or omlet) with eggs, feta, and olives.
serve with a warm pile of rice (or substitute with bread and blueberry fruit spread that has no sugar added)

i've tried this several times since someone posted this on roadbikereview.
tastes good, easy to digest and provides fuel for hours


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*depends if you're going to stop*



toronto-rider said:


> I normaly eat cereal and maybe a bagel, what else should I eat before a century ride. ( I don't eat eggs)
> 
> Thanks


Your pre-ride meal should take into account your planned pace and what (if any) rest stops you're going to hit. I'd recommend adding protein and fat to that pre-ride meal to keep you from burning off all the simple carb in the first hour. Put some peanut butter on the bagel and use whole milk in the cereal. Wholegrains are good for slowing down the "rush-and-crash" effect of simple carbs as well. Then either plan rest stops or pack fig bars, bananas and PB&Js in Ziplocs in your pockets. I'm not a big advocate of packaged energy food for long enduro rides and centuries, although I do use gels for conveniences' sake in short intense race situations. If you are able to avoid this stuff tho, you should. It's heavily processed, unnatural food that is typically loaded with sugar, preservatives, additives, and is expensive as all hell to boot. Spend your sports nutrition budget on a good electrolyte replacement drink instead, especially if it's hot.


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*Something that sticks to the ribs*

For a century or other long ride that will not be at the red line I like a big traditional big breakfast. Bacon, eggs, toast, coffee along with hashbrowns or pancakes. Since you don't eat eggs, substitute some other protein foods. 

For a long ride I like some protein and fat along with a good source of slower digesting carbs.

You will need to refuel during the century, if not you will bonk. Most can go at the longest 1 1/2 to 2 hours before the glycogen stores are depeleted. Eat or drink an ounce or two of sugars/carbs every hour during the century.

I like to stop midway and eat a nice lunch. I also like to stop and drink gatoraid or non diet coke at the 1/4 and 3/4 way points and/or stop for an ice cream cone.

Pre race is different. I stick to something not so heavy. Oatmeal and some fast digesting protein like a single boiled egg and some fruit shortly before the race. Then eat and drink stuff with sugars in it directly before during and after the race.



toronto-rider said:


> I normaly eat cereal and maybe a bagel, what else should I eat before a century ride. ( I don't eat eggs)
> 
> Thanks


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*well...*

bowl of pasta with a little olive oil drizzled over it, whole-wheat bagel with peanut butter and/or honey, some fruit, a little kick-ass coffee, lots of water. 

i also like to have a hard-boiled egg before a really long ride, but for some reason or other you don't eat eggs. oatmeal is good too but it's boring to eat unless you get creative.


----------



## Kaparzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Breakfast: Two bagels, maybe butter. Cereal or waffles. I use sustained energy and hammer gel every 45-55min. I stop once for about ten minutes to refill with gatorade and a poptart. century usually takes 5-5.25hours, but usually out for longer. like always, do what works.


----------

